# Schenker-Notebooks präsentieren das derzeit schnellste Notebook der Welt



## Mr.Ultimo (15. Februar 2012)

*Schenker-Notebooks präsentieren das derzeit schnellste Notebook der Welt*

Schenker-Notebooks (ehemals MYSN-XMG) haben Heute das neue U701 vorgestellt.

Wie immer ist dieses Gerät Build to Order , d.h. das mann sich selber ein Notebook nach Geschmack zusammen bauen lassen kann.

Das U701 ist besitzt ein 17,3 " Full HD LED Non-Glare (Matt) Display.
Aktuell ist im Shop noch kein Display mit 3D unterstützung zu bekommen, aber ich denke mal das sich das bald ändern wird.

Das Clevo Barbone beeherbergt ein Mainboard mit X79 Chipsatz und ist damit in der Lage einen Sockel 2011 Desktop Prozessor aufzunehmen (max 130 Watt) 

Aktuell bietet Schenker in der Grundkonfiguration einen I7 3820 an, welcher sich aber auch ,bei entsprechender Bezahlung, durch einen I7 3960X ersetzen lässt.

Bis zu 4x8 GB DDR3 1600MHz Arbeitsspeicher passt in das Notebook,Speicherhungrigen Anwendungen steht somit nichts im Weg

Bei den Schnittstellen ist folgendes an Board :

9-in-1 Cardreader (MMC/RSMMC/MS/MS Pro/MS Duo/SD/Mini SD/SDHC/SDXC),  DVI-I out, eSATA, Firewire IEEE 1394b (TI-Chip), HDMI out, Display-Port,  Kopfhörer, Mikrofon, RJ-45 Netzwerkanschluss, S/PDIF, 3x USB 2.0, 2x  USB 3.0

also mehr als das Herz begehrt 

Interessant ist diesmal auch das ein 8 Channel High Definition Audio System mit 7.1 Kanal Audio Output verbaut wurde, inklusive einem internen 2 Watt Subwoofer.

Das beste kommt natürlich zum Schluss :

Das Barbone wird standartmäßig mit einer 580M GTX von NVIDIA ausgestattet.Es ist aber möglich eine 2 580M GTX hinzuzufügen. 

Des weiteren können 3 2,5 Zoll Festplatten/ SSDs verbaut werden.

Die Tastatur ist beleutchtet und hat 98 Tasten inkl Num Block.
Die Beleuchtung lässt sich in 3 Zonen aufteilen und ist somit für jeden Typ selber Anpassbar 

der Grundpreis Startet aktuell bei 
*2.349,00 €*


nach oben sind wie immer keine Grenzen 


Quelle : MYSN.de 
           Facebook

Link : http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?bestellnr=adlk0005


----------



## AeroX (15. Februar 2012)

Ich will ja nicht wissen was das Ding für ein Klopper werden soll  

Aber interessant zu sehen wie viel power man auf "wenig" Platz bringen kann


----------



## Klutten (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schenker-Notebooks präsentieren das derzeihttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=97t schnellste Notebook der Welt*

Danke für die Mühe, die du dir mit der News gemacht hast, aber gestern gab es bereits eine News zu diesem Notebook, lediglich von einem anderen Anbieter. Die Innereien und der Preis, der manchen schwer atmen lassen wird, sind daher bekannt.

Hier geht es bitte weiter...
Origin stellt über 3.000 Dollar teuren Laptop mit SB-E-Sechskerner und SLI-Gespann vor


----------

